# Scheduling the Fluval Nano LED



## Squigglyfrog (Aug 21, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but thanks for this info! I actually just ordered this light, and was looking for info on setting up something very similiar and contemplated using a smart plug with alexa..


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

You can outright schedule multiple on off cycles now though they updated the app and you can use that to update the light and set 10 time settings/brightnesses


----------



## Squigglyfrog (Aug 21, 2012)

Wobblebonk said:


> You can outright schedule multiple on off cycles now though they updated the app and you can use that to update the light and set 10 time settings/brightnesses


Awesome! I dont get my light until sunday, so I have been researching and reading all that I can in prep!


----------

